# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Plots doof?

## juffieingrid

Lieve lezers, ik ben nieuw op dit forum en hoop dat iemand mij alleen kan geruststellen.. Vandaag precies nu zes (!) weken ben ik nagenoeg doof. Ik stond er ineens mee op, maar moet er wel bij vertellen dat ik daarvoor al weken aan het kwakkelen was met mijn gezondheid.. Zo liep ik bij een dermatoloog voor ernstige - ook plotselinge- allergie, de dokter had al bloed laten afnemen wegens ernstige lamlendigheid ( niets te vinden, alleen die allergie symptomen) en nu dit.. De arts verzekerd mij dat ik geduld moet hebben en dat het een zeer hardnekkig virus is, en dat het echt uit zichzelf hersteld.. Heb braaf mijn anthibiotica kuur afgemaakt ( niets gedaan) maar nu heb ik er sinds een week een probleem bij... Hoge bloeddruk, ik blijk me zo druk te maken over mijn afwezige gehoor dat ik mijzelf nu een beetje gek loop te maken.. Bloeddruk is 160/110.. beetje hoog..Oh ja, ik ben 52 jaar. Wie heeft zoiets als dit ook gehad? En is het bij je hersteld?? Hoe lang mag zoiets duren? Ik heb het aan beide kanten, niet een oor is doof..BEIDE oren, ik hoor nagenoeg NIETS!! Hellup?!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Juffieingrid: Nog niet wanhopen hoor.....wel ellendig dat je van alles krijgt met je gezondheid, en dat met je oren geeft gewoon veel stress. :Frown: ...houd moed, ik ben van dezelfde leeftijd...maar ik begrijp je bezorgdheid...
Oren: ja ik schreef er iets over op een ander forum....ik heb zelf ook weken last gehad van zere oren...mijn trommelvliezen waren naar binnen geklapt....duurde behoorlijk lang....uiteindelijk klapte het ene oor uit zichzelf open....als ik mijn haren was, dan stop ik er vette watten in, die koop ik bij de Etos...veel zaken hebben dit niet....als ik dat niet doe dan heb ik veel last en dan wordt mijn gehoor minder en suist....ik geloof in bepaalde gevallen in de werking van een Infrarode lamp....iets er van af gaan zitten en met je oor de warmte pakken....ongeveer 10 min doen, dan je andere oor, en anders begin je eerst met 5 minuten  :Stick Out Tongue: ....minstens 1x per dag doen, misschien is 2x wel beter...maar dat is voor iedereen verschilend...mijn zus moest dit doen op advies van een arts uit Duitsland....ik ben het later ook gaan doen....
Als jij vertrouwt op je arts en je hebt een goede band met hem, heb dan nog even geduld....het valt niet mee maar soms kan het niet anders...ik neem aan dat hij in je oren heeft gekeken en dat er geen "PROP" inzit....dan kan hij het uitspuiten...maar goed dat zal dus wel niet....hèèl veel sterkte ermee Juffieingrid....
het is eng en angstig....het is mij wel eens overkomen toen ik ging vliegen, daarna werd ik "letterlijk" bijna doof, brr wat angstig, ik ben er wel voor naar een arts geweest in het buitenland, 2 keer.......dus nu doe ik voor het opstijgen en bij de landing neusspray in beide neusgaten zodat de oren niet dichtklappen... :Big Grin: ....vertrouw op jezelf en doe wat je denkt wat jezelf kunt doen.... Sterkte!!!!!!  :Embarrassment: 

Groeten van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## juffieingrid

Nou ik ben jullie een kleine update verschuldigd.. Uitgebreid ( KNO) onderzoek in ziekenhuis gehad.Die slangen in mijn neus met zo'n cameraatje vond ik niet echt een feest..Maar we weten nu wat het is.. Een dubbele middenoor onsteking, geen wonder dat ik zo doof ben, en een ernstig vergrote neusamandel, vandaar dat ik zo benauwd ben, ik kan niet genoeg lucht binnen krijgen via de neus.. Ik moet steeds bijhappen, via mijn mond.. Het zag er slecht uit, toch te lang mee door gelopen..?? Kortom een heftige Prednison kuur, met maar liefs 2 keer 5 tabletten per dag..Als het gehoor niet verbeterd, staat 6 weken voor, krijg ik buisjes, en als de neusamandel niet slinkt moet die worden verwijdered.. ( huh!!) Volgende vraag, kan dat hier meteen of een nieuw topic? Heeft iemand op volwassen leeftijd zijn neus amandelen laten verwijderen? Het lijkt mij geen pretje..?!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Juffieingrid: Zo jij was snel aan de beurt bij het ziekenhuis, meestal duurt het even...heb je de arts bedreigd ofzo? haha grapje hoor... :Big Grin: 

Wat fijn dat je zo snel naar de KNO arts mocht gaan, het was dan ook dringend nodig...altijd van je eigen gevoel uitgaan, en dat heb je gedaan zo te lezen....goed zo....wat verschrikkelijk akelig dat er zoveel was, maar fijn dat je nu "weet" wat de diagnose is....Sterkte ermee met je Prednison kuur...tjonge heftig!! 
Neusamandelen hoe dat aanvoelt dat weet ik niet, het lijkt mij geen pretje op oudere leeftijd, maar als het echt moet dan moet het....eerst maar eens bijkomen van je oren...ik hoop dat je spoedig enige verbetering voelt..... :Embarrassment: 

Beterschap...en laat nog een keer van je horen hoe dat verloopt en òf het helpt...kan wel even een tijd duren volgens mij....pff wat een opluchting voor je, nu begrijp ik òòk je reactie op een ander forum....dat zij belt voor haar vriend.....ja dan moet hij zelf maar reageren....de patient voelt zelf het beste!!!! bedankt....
Hartelijke groeten van Elisa  :Wink:

----------

